# Site Suggestion: Respect Meters.



## Gaisuto (Jan 20, 2004)

Does anything think that there should be some kind of meter under every person's name? Like if they are well known and not a total dumbass you'd pick very respectful and their rating would show under their name?

And if someone was a total troll/dumbass, you'd put him with Negative?

Just a thought


----------



## dice (Jan 20, 2004)

Nah, if I was given a negative score (perhaps in my own opinion for the wrong reasons) then no one would chat and listen seriously to me which would probably make me feel negative and cause to me doing bad stuff on the forums, it may also cause arguments and it'll involve more unessesary work for the mods. I'd rather judge a person by my own opinion rather then that on others, there are some who tend to lie for one reason or another. . . Besides if someone was so negative I'm sure the mods would notice this and attempt to sort it out.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 20, 2004)

Meh, good point, I guess. Just an idea


----------



## Darkforce (Jan 20, 2004)

Tsk... Well firstly this shouldn't be in this forum.

Secondly as regard the idea in hand, I'd have to say no. I'm a mod on another GBA forum which used to have "karma" ratings...people just abused them. We even had people leaving over the issue.

Also not to mention it's pretty obvious who the most respected members of the forum are anyway *coughmodsandadminscough*. 

Thirdly it got POPULARITY CONTEST written all over it.

Oh and finally what I have found is that in practise most of the active members or people with high positions will get the most "karma/respect" anyway whilst people who don't post much won't. For example there are great people like Forgotten and Tony Savion on here but they're not that active so people won't notice them and give them karma/respect.


If anything like this should be attempted I'd recommend a DDR:UK style CP points system where Contribution Points are awarded for when members help with events or do good things with/and/or without asking.

Although in all honesty I'd prefer not to see anything like this on GBA Temp.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 20, 2004)

Yeah, I know it's obvious who the more respected members are...alright just dump the idea =P


----------



## dice (Jan 20, 2004)

Nah, we want to torture you for abit longer


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 20, 2004)

Haha, very funny...*Gets shoes ready to throw*


----------



## Leo111 (Jan 20, 2004)

lol, yeah we would need to put cool spoilers and nice neon´s on our head to earn respect


----------



## Fusion Master (Jan 21, 2004)

Well the main point is what if we had a flamer in the forum putting everyone's meter down? We would all get confused as to if it should be that low or high. Some people might also put them up on more respectted members trying to suck up to them. Not a very good idea. It would cause jealousy between different members.


----------



## xero (Jan 21, 2004)

As far as respect goes...

It seems the more posts you have the more you are respected.  This is obviously wrong.  There's people here with 1000s of posts who are complete idiots, and there are also those who just post now and then, have great ideas and such.  My 2 cents on that...but how can you argue against it sometimes?

And the idea...

The idea is a perfect example of how theory sounds great but is nearly impossible to apply correctly.  And as dice said, opinions would lead to very bad things sometimes.  If there was a way to actually control it, then yes, it'd be a great thing to do.

And I'll agree with pretty much all the Fusion Master said, too.  It'd create rifts between certain members (or groups of members) which would be horrible.  That's anti-community.

Great idea, though.  I've seen it applied on smaller board and it's had some success.  On a board this size...well, you can imagine how messy it would be.


----------



## Joseph Blanx (Jan 21, 2004)

It'd only work if it was a reward for a contribution to something or someone and voted by admin.  Really this community is too big to do that.  The short time I've been here I can tell who knows stuff and who don't.  This board is as good as there is out there.  That is because of dedicated moderators and supervisors, and good people in the members; not gimmicks and flame tools.


----------



## PhaTdrU (Jan 21, 2004)

we should leave this board as it is, as i stated before, this is the only board that i bother to post in, because of its great members, i don want this board to turn into another gamefaqs...


----------



## JonnyB (Jan 21, 2004)

Ughh. 

Gamefaqs>Yuck


----------



## Fusion Master (Jan 23, 2004)

It's not as much the size of the board as jealousy between members. (Members that are jealous of mods because they aren't' mods, etc.)

If there was a way to keep members from being jealous it would work, but i doubt it's possible to keep everyone in a forum like this completely happy and jealousy free.


----------



## Woxxy (Jan 23, 2004)

why would anyone be jealous not to be a moderator?
being a moderator can be a real pain in the ass...


----------



## Fusion Master (Jan 26, 2004)

Well it seems some members want to be one. I myself and happy where I am. The only reason I can really see to be a mod is if you are asked to become one. (It shows the mods respect you) It can cause jealousy. It's as simple as that. Just like some people get jealous of others having power over them.


----------



## Legend (Jan 26, 2004)

Hm...I've seen things like that...But wierder, lol.
The idea itself would be good, as others have said, on a smaller forum.

However, I've seen other ideas applied to forums...Sort of an RPG element incorporated into it.
You have a HP meter, MP meter and EXP meter...they all just go up as you post...but I thought it was cool.

Anyways, I say Nay to the whole ratings thing.

Happy trails.


----------



## phuzzz (Jan 26, 2004)

Yeah, that whole RPG thing was for playing a game.  You build XP from posting and you fight other members.  And I saw more spam because of it.  Fun, yes, but overall bad for the forum, I think.


----------



## Legend (Jan 26, 2004)

Ahh, so that's what it's for...I just recall seeing it a couple of years ago, someplace.

Happy trails.


----------



## berlinka (Jan 26, 2004)

I think it's a bad idea! As I sometimes get a feeling on this forum that there are some 'GROUPS' (AND I HATE GROUPFORMING) here with members that adore eachother a way too much ('I like Koeki'). If you don't be careful people are gonna make other people outcasts just to boost up their own ego. I think this forum is for everyone and newbies deserve as much respect as anybody else.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 20, 2004)

Does anything think that there should be some kind of meter under every person's name? Like if they are well known and not a total dumbass you'd pick very respectful and their rating would show under their name?

And if someone was a total troll/dumbass, you'd put him with Negative?

Just a thought


----------



## Smef (Feb 5, 2004)

The postcounter serves the purpose you are talking about in a way.  If someone starts flaming with only 7 posts, you know they are a moron.  IF someone with a few hundred posts (or even 1000) starts flaming, you know it is not their usual character.  If someone is flaming all the time, they will get banned, and so their postcount won't get very high.  Someone with a high postcount has been around a while and probably doesn't flame all the time.


----------



## ent (Feb 6, 2004)

i reckon hp meters, rankings and all that stuff is pointless. it's a forum, not a game. all it would do is create more traffic for the server which already can't take it.


----------



## Opium (Feb 6, 2004)

QUOTE(ent @ Feb 6 2004 said:


> i reckon hp meters, rankings and all that stuff is pointless. it's a forum, not a game. all it would do is create more traffic for the server which already can't take it.


exactly

I also believe that a respect meter wouldn't be that great a thing because respect is not something you can show in a meter, everyone has a different level of respect for everyone else on the board. Once you become familar with the board you'll know who you respect, who you hate and who you think are just loafers.


----------



## T-hug (Feb 6, 2004)

The page isn't wide enough to fit a meter for me!
lol j/k, I think it's a great idea.


----------



## Dogg Thang (Feb 6, 2004)

I remember when I first found this place, I posted on some issue to do with the site or boards. I can't remember the issue itself but, as I was new and didn't know the board all that well, I remember saying that maybe me opinion shouldn't count because I wasn't around long enough.

Tempest replied saying basically that my opinion was as valid as anyone else's and that a low post count did not devalue how any suggestions would be taken. That was the day I knew I'd be sticking around here because it showed a level of maturity and common sense. Basically it seems that people are treated with respect here automatically unless they act like an ass. 

That's a great (and rare) thing. So I don't think we need a respect meter or whatever. Like Ent and Opium say, it's not a game and the respect will come from how you post...

Just my opinion.

Dogg.


----------



## sigfried (Feb 6, 2004)

No to the idea it's useless.


----------

